# Advice on plants for a non-CO2 setup?



## naija (20 Oct 2009)

Hi, I'm a newbie to aquascaping but I am hoping to put together an Iwagumi -style 'scape in a 260l Fluval Vicenza. It has 2x 39W T5's (I think that translates as a low light setup - not done the maths  ). 
Can anyone advise me on the best plants to use in this instance, without CO2. I might be ready to use a liquid carbon source but for several domestic reasons won't be using pressurised CO2. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyP (20 Oct 2009)

I would suggest starting with Java Fern (most of the microsorum genus are fine) as they will grow but a lot slower than with a CO2 system. I feed mine with EasyCarbo everyday and they are sprouting everywhere and I have some lush green leaflets growing. The lighting is about right for java fern to grow fine without algae issues.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Oct 2009)

I have been quiete successfull myself  with growing plants low tec, I used and good substrate, total complete substrate capped with gravel, i heaverly planted from offset to stop algau growth, Mainly stems. I also do not have presurised but do seem to get good results from my co2 optimat, wich is easy to use, just fill the bell once/twice a day. I also top it all off by useing easy carbo once a day. 
 I do get ph rises and drops due to the type of co2 input i use and i do get a very small bit of algaue. but nothing i cant deal with.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2009)

Anubais and moss are also good 

Sam


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

I'm having quite good success with Rotala rotundifolia, Hygrophila polysperma, Staurogyne sp., various mosses, ferns, and even blyxa in my low tech shrimp tank with Oliver Knott's Nature Soil substrate. No co2 or ferts, 60 litre, 15w T8 for 7 hours per day, and the tank has been running quite happily for about 4 months now. Will start adding a small amount of ferts each week soon.


----------



## Ben M (20 Jan 2010)

crypts and Echinodorus species should do well.


----------

